
Show HN: Codey ― A chatbot for learning to code - sauldcosta
Hi HN! At Codevolve we&#x27;ve released an Alpha version of Codey, our chatbot for learning to code. Codey is designed to answer questions for beginner programmers and help them form effective programming processes.<p>He&#x27;s REALLY Alpha right now, &lt; 250 answers to questions, but we&#x27;re trying to get as many people to ask him questions as possible so we can improve him for future students.<p>If you have a few minutes during your lunch break, I&#x27;d really appreciate it if you stopped by to give him a try. Here are the instructions (no sign up required):<p>1) Go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codevolve.com<p>2) Click the code editor image on the landing page (it&#x27;ll say &quot;Demo&quot; when you hover on it)<p>3) Pick a language &#x2F; create a file<p>4) Codey will introduce himself, and then just type any questions you think might be valuable for learning to code into the message box in the bottom right!<p>He&#x27;s not going to have answers for a majority of your questions, but by asking questions you think will be valuable to people learning to code I think that together we can build an awesome tool for beginning programmers.<p>Thank you so much for your help!
======
monroepe
Pretty cool. I couldn't really think of many questions, but I think it is a
good idea. I wish Codey would respond with some funny answers to my nonsense
though.

~~~
sauldcosta
Coding answers first, more nonsense later :) Thank you SO much for trying him
out!

~~~
monroepe
A couple of Easter Eggs would be nice.

